# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Introducing Apophis (pic heavy)

## Team Slytherin

Good evening, friends! I am new to the forum and thought the best way to introduce myself would be to introduce YOU to my yearling Tanimbar scrub python, Apophis. I acquired this little angel on August 21, 2017, and he is easily the best purchase of my adult life :Very Happy: . I'm obsessed with him. It is not a commonly kept species, so I am excited to connect with fellow scrub-keepers and gather as much knowledge as I can.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (10-07-2017),_Albert Clark_ (10-31-2017),_Alicia_ (10-31-2017),AutumnVanilla (11-30-2021),_Booper_ (12-24-2017),_BR8080_ (10-08-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_Caitlin_ (05-20-2020),_cletus_ (10-07-2017),_FollowTheSun_ (12-21-2018),FuzzyCupcakes (11-28-2017),Gio (12-29-2017),GreenTea (11-11-2017),John1982 (10-07-2017),_Jus1More_ (10-09-2017),lizzieholla (02-07-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-03-2018),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-19-2019),_Prognathodon_ (10-08-2017),Reptile$ 4 Life (04-23-2020),_Ronniex2_ (02-05-2018),_Starscream_ (10-07-2017),_zina10_ (10-07-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

What a beautiful snake!!

----------

_Ronniex2_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

He is gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!

----------


## cletus

Really cool snake!  There are a few scrub owners here.  I think Ziggy has one.   Welcome to the forum!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Welcome to the forum. Way to make an entrance  :Smile: . Very nice Scrub! 
@ Cletus- I don't keep Scrubs but you may be thinking about my Olive Python.

----------


## BR8080

Nice snake - welcome - Spazhime has a thread about hers

----------


## cletus

> Welcome to the forum. Way to make an entrance . Very nice Scrub! 
> @ Cletus- I don't keep Scrubs but you may be thinking about my Olive Python.


Yep.  Srry man.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Welcome to the forum. Way to make an entrance . Very nice Scrub! 
> @ Cletus- I don't keep Scrubs but you may be thinking about my Olive Python.


Oh yes, Nigel is a stunner for sure!

----------


## Team Slytherin

Thanks, guys!!

And yes, I did see Spazhime's photos of her Merauke. She is beeeeaaaaauuuutiful!! Makes me want another one. Especially since she seems to have lucked out with a good-tempered one. Mine is also a dream, but I know that's not the norm  :Wink:

----------


## Godzilla78

I love the name... Apophis!  My first python I named RAGNAROK, which translated means,DOOM OF THE GODS.
:smile: :Very Happy:

----------


## Team Slytherin

He likes to hug you with his face. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

https://www.facebook.com/amira.shari...5234123033541/

----------


## Jus1More

Those eyes are very beautiful and very mesmerizing. Congrats on your newbie!!

----------


## NibblerGP

Beautiful, I absolutely LOVE that first pic, silly noodle. Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Finally! He left me a present this morning. After an icky last shed, I was feeling worried. But he looks great now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (10-31-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Awesome looking critter and enclosure!

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Awesome looking critter and enclosure!


Thanks, Zig!! He is just a little heart stealer. I love him even when he hates me :Very Happy:

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hes such a rabid feeder. In this first video, he simply cant wait for his mousy to thaw.

https://youtu.be/QwRnsvXO69E

Here, hes barely swallowed his food before hes searching high and low for more. 

https://youtu.be/62qZEVk15Fs

----------


## Team Slytherin

The iridescence on these guys is just killer. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (10-31-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-31-2017)

----------


## MmmBanana

These snakes interest me a lot! Could you share some information about why they aren't commonly kept? Are they difficult to take care of? Expensive? Not common/rare?

----------


## velvetiine

That is one gorgeous critter. :Sunny:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> These snakes interest me a lot! Could you share some information about why they aren't commonly kept? Are they difficult to take care of? Expensive? Not common/rare?



They are really a fantastic species; if you ever come across one, scoop it up! I am actually surprised they are not found more often, as they are a dwarf locality of the Amethystine complex. So basically, you can enjoy the feisty intelligence and attitude of a scrub in a size that is actually manageable. From what I can tell, they are just really hard to find. There are alot of restrictions in regards to the export of scrub pythons, and I hear Tanimbars are not easy to breed in captivity. 

Husbandry is pretty straight-forward. Similar to a green tree python, but without the threat of impending death if it's not perfect from the start  :Wink:  They are arboreal, HIGHLY intelligent, and ultra-alert. Also, being bird-eaters, they have very long teeth and pack a hell of a bite. I got lucky with my little one and he's mostly a bluffer. Getting him out of the viv can be a struggle, but once he's out, he is really fun. Scrubs can be notoriously difficult to handle, so I definitely think I lucked out. 

Although, any time I've toted him along to the pet store from whence he came, everyone on staff is shocked that he is the animal I took home. He had a bit of a bad reputation  :Wink:  So yeah, I randomly came across him at a local reptile store where I always buy feeders for my Dumeril's. I walked past his cage and literally back-pedaled. He hissed at me and it was love at first site (although, he's never done it again!).

----------

_Prognathodon_ (11-01-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Somebody is not happy about going from a 7 day to a 10 day feeding schedule! Grabbed the tongs instead of the rat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## MmmBanana

> They are really a fantastic species; if you ever come across one, scoop it up! I am actually surprised they are not found more often, as they are a dwarf locality of the Amethystine complex. So basically, you can enjoy the feisty intelligence and attitude of a scrub in a size that is actually manageable. From what I can tell, they are just really hard to find. There are alot of restrictions in regards to the export of scrub pythons, and I hear Tanimbars are not easy to breed in captivity. 
> 
> Husbandry is pretty straight-forward. Similar to a green tree python, but without the threat of impending death if it's not perfect from the start  They are arboreal, HIGHLY intelligent, and ultra-alert. Also, being bird-eaters, they have very long teeth and pack a hell of a bite. I got lucky with my little one and he's mostly a bluffer. Getting him out of the viv can be a struggle, but once he's out, he is really fun. Scrubs can be notoriously difficult to handle, so I definitely think I lucked out. 
> 
> Although, any time I've toted him along to the pet store from whence he came, everyone on staff is shocked that he is the animal I took home. He had a bit of a bad reputation  So yeah, I randomly came across him at a local reptile store where I always buy feeders for my Dumeril's. I walked past his cage and literally back-pedaled. He hissed at me and it was love at first site (although, he's never done it again!).


Thank you for the information! Im still new to the community.... hobby? lol. I currently only own ball pythons, but I am really interested in getting one of these in the future! I look forward to seeing more pictures!  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (11-09-2017)

----------


## GreenTea

Thanks for sharing, just gorgeous..

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Got him on the scale last night and hes up more than 50g in 2 months!

----------

_Alicia_ (12-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He also discovered the Dumerils enclosure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Another perfect shed from this guy. Up 5 inches in 6 weeks! 

Switching him from a 7-day to a 10-day feeding cycle and he was not happy about the extra wait! Started with a rat pup, then left the room for MAYBE two minutes. Came back and it was gone! He reared up like a demon, with a look that screamed, WHERES THE OTHER ONE?! I had to squeeze my quail-laiden tongs through a barely cracked glass door to avoid losing a hand! The feeding response on this beast is otherworldly.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He's a real beauty Slytherin!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (12-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (12-27-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

I thought hed be happy to see me after 5 days. I was wrong. This is the face of someone who knows he missed a feeding day!! He was soooo mad when I came home! I guilt tripped him into some epic snuggle time before letting him stuff his face. Still amazed every time I feed him. Never seen a hunter like this guy...gonna be interesting as he gets bigger!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I LOVE monster feeders! He's a beautiful beast indeed!  :Wink:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I LOVE monster feeders! He's a beautiful beast indeed!


Its the craziest thing! We can have a two hour long cuddle session, but the SECOND he crosses the threshold into his viv, his pupils dilate like some Spongebob character and he assumes the position! If he thinks he should be getting food, but also thinks Im taking too long to offer it, he will face me and just open and close his mouth. Not a yawn or a strike, just a matter-of-fact open and close. Like, Im hungry, lets go. Smartest little monster Ive ever seen.

----------


## Team Slytherin

Im just obsessed with this little monster. I hope he never grows up.

Awww. I downgraded him to a smaller viv over Christmas because I was going to be out of town for a few days and was having trouble heating the large enclosure. I havent moved him back because I need to order him an RHP and Ive basically just been lazy. He saw his old home and made a dash for it  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-04-2018),vikingr (02-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Best Netflix buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-02-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-02-2018),vikingr (02-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hes such a little monster. Hes gripping my shirt through the button hole like, MOM! I wasnt finished talking to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-04-2018)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> Hes such a little monster. Hes gripping my shirt through the button hole like, MOM! I wasnt finished talking to you! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is entirely to cute

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

If I have learned anything from my baby scrub python, its that he calls the shots. All of them. He decides when play time starts, when it ends, and where he goes in between. It has to be his idea to come out of his hide, so I sometimes turn it upside down in my lap and sit with him till hes ready for hugs  :Wink:  Eventually, he will come out to see what the heck is going on.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-08-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This boy was a little monster tonight! I finally got some of the alterations to his viv done, (3 months later) so I wanted to move him back into his bigger home. I broke the golden rule and accidentally reached an arm into his cage. Bad idea. After he nailed my thumb, I realized today would normally be his feeding day...but we are beginning to space out from 10-day feeding schedules to 14 day. This is him wishing I was dead.





This was the first time I got to marvel at the legendary strike range of a scrub python!

As always, hes a sweetie once you get him out. He was like, mooooom, is that my room?!?



He explored every inch of his space.

And now hes just laying, in the open, body stretched as long as he can. I bet that feels great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2018),_Reinz_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

That arrangement looks fantastic for a young snake, knowing how much time they spend exploring. Great job and great pics as well. 

Feeding day or not, I can’t reach into the cage of my young Olive Python.  She will zap me as well. I’m sure at some point I’ll get complacent and do it anyway, and I’m sure I’ll get tagged.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> That arrangement looks fantastic for a young snake, knowing how much time they spend exploring. Great job and great pics as well. 
> 
> Feeding day or not, I cant reach into the cage of my young Olive Python.  She will zap me as well. Im sure at some point Ill get complacent and do it anyway, and Im sure Ill get tagged.


Thank you! I'd forgotten how active he is when he has plenty of space to play. I had to move him into an 18" cube over Christmas because winter temps/humidity suddenly became too low in that setup and I was going to be out of town. Didn't want to come home to a snake-cicle, so I downgraded him until I could make some alterations.

Yeah, I imagine he'll always have to be removed with a hook (or sneak attacked while sleeping). He's an absolute lamb once out of his viv, but inside is definitely a no-hands zone. It's going to be interesting to watch him grow. He could end up being a real handful!

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you! I'd forgotten how active he is when he has plenty of space to play. I had to move him into an 18" cube over Christmas because winter temps/humidity suddenly became too low in that setup and I was going to be out of town. Didn't want to come home to a snake-cicle, so I downgraded him until I could make some alterations.
> 
> Yeah, I imagine he'll always have to be removed with a hook (or sneak attacked while sleeping). He's an absolute lamb once out of his viv, but inside is definitely a no-hands zone. It's going to be interesting to watch him grow. He could end up being a real handful!


That's a truly marvellous set up !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Watching Game of Thrones and practicing his baby dragon poses




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-23-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-24-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-24-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-24-2018),_Reinz_ (03-24-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

A little sunshine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

A few minutes out in the sun with this angel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-04-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (04-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very impressive critter Slytherin!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-04-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He loves knocking the heads off his quail :Wink: 



Got my first up-close look at those chompers  :Surprised:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (04-09-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This precious face.



I try to walk away and he says, NO! Stay with me.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (06-03-2018),_Reinz_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

I could stare at those eyes forever. Beautiful snake and amazing collection of photos.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-05-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I could stare at those eyes forever. Beautiful snake and amazing collection of photos.


And he would stare back into you! I really wish he could talk, because he is unquestionably the most intelligent snake Ive ever met. The catalyst to my new scrub obsession.

And thank you! He tries to sabotage my picture taking when he thinks Im not paying enough attention to him...but I cant help it! My phone is like a shrine to him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sometimes he pretends he doesnt want to play and just huffs and pouts in his hide, knowing I cant get him out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Even in blue, he still gives hugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-26-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Even in blue, he still gives hugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

It seems he knows that I now know hes a big fat bluffer. Now, in lieu of the hook he loathes, he lets me reach my hand in the enclosure and regards it with annoyance, rather than hatred. One day, it will be love and not just Stockholm syndrome  He is holding a major grudge about the fact that I had to help remove his shed the other night and refuses to let me get him out of his enclosure or even perch while Im around. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2018),_Starscream_ (07-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Took the little nugget out for some sun today while his dinner thawed. I was nervous, but he totally knocked back a day chick today! Hes eaten them in pieces before, but never a full chick. I just get so nervous because of his skinny little neck! Hes a spindly little worm at 4.5 feet or so and 285 grams. But he crushed it!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice,python eyes are so cool


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Very nice,python eyes are so cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That is such a cool image


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This feels like mind control! And I like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (07-15-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> This feels like mind control! And I like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wish it would 'work' on my iphone lock screen  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I just wish it would 'work' on my iphone lock screen 
> 
> That would be AWESOME. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Team Slytherin

Unfortunately, this guy was napping on the ground when feeding time came last week (and hes always so derpy when I feed him on the ground). I gave him his chick and went about doing other things in the room. Suddenly, I hear the snapping of branches and vines. I turn to see that he has moved to his favorite basking perch on the complete opposite end of the viv and is using his tail to drag the chick through the branches and to his mouth LIKE A FREAKING KRAKEN!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Tried to snap some video, but he is stealthy.

https://instagram.com/p/BltVLGbjAx_/

https://instagram.com/p/BlfbUB8FmL6/

https://instagram.com/p/BlfbmihlhOn/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

So Pop is beautiful and smart!  :Wink:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> So Pop is beautiful and smart!



Smart as a whip and personality to boot! Glad I started with a small scrub, because hes already a handful and a half!😂 Sweet as monsters come, though. Hes my favorite of all time!😍

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Those chompers, though

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-27-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-27-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great shot!




> Those chompers, though

----------


## Team Slytherin

An anniversary to remember! 1 year ago, I got to hold this skinny, shedding, grumpy little guy. He came right to me, then gave me a scrub kiss on each hand before I even realized what happened. When I got to the car, I realized I could not wipe the smile off my face. Tried to convince myself that this was not a smart decision and not the right time, etc....

But I just couldnt. Came home with my sweet pea 3 weeks later and havent stopped smiling since!



Also, I never get to see anyone else hold him....so tonight, I realize my little man is not so little anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_Ronniex2_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

What a beautiful pair you both are. He looks amazing! Keep up the love.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Every time I feed this guy, I think hes gonna pop. That skinny little neck is so misleading!



This greedy guy JUST finished swallowing his own chick and hes trying to steal his sisters, too!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

My sweet boy finally lived up to that scrub reputation. Pretty sure he tried to eat my face last night I feel terrible, because he was obviously very upset...but I was so stunned I just had to take pictures of him.

I know, I know Im awful, butTHATS WHY I DONT HAVE CHILDREN!!



Also, its like I turned around and he grew a foot. When did that happen?!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (09-07-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Out of the blue last week, my little prince tagged me. It was the first time in 10 or 11 months and was the most embarrassingly wussy bite any scrub has ever offered. Didnt even draw blood. And considering the size of those chompers, that is impressive. This is basically the story in photographic form

Me: Hey, peanut-face! Youve been hiding for 4 days straight and I miss you. Come play!

Him: Maybe Ill think about it...Im still kinda sleepy and HA!!! I bite you! But softly, like the wind.

....

Mom, are you mad? Mom? MOM?!? 

Me: Nope, not mad...but Im going to ignore you for a lil while, because that wasnt very nice.

Him: yeah, but I was only kidding! It wasnt real. 
...

Im real! Hold me! MOM, HOLD ME, IM REAL!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (09-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-25-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-01-2018),Tessellate (09-26-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Too cute! Theyre adorable even when theyre cranky!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (09-25-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Too cute! Theyre adorable even when theyre cranky!



I know! He's so cute I can't be mad, even when he wants to kill me  :Smile:  Perhaps I will feel differently when he's 8 feet long....but I doubt it  :Wink:

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hes been very rude this month and, after shunning me for at least a week,finally agreed to some play time.

He did not, however, agree to photographs.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He took a live rat today, as well. Ive never seen anyone scarf down their dinner so fast. He launched out of his egg not 4 seconds after I put the rat in his cage and it went from alive to completely swallowed in 4 minutes  He didnt even bother coming out of his egg until it was over!



Now, hes perched with his head hanging down, waiting for more food to wander by. He acts like I starve him Fat monster.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-01-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-01-2018),_Ronniex2_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pop is looking great Slytherin  :Smile: . He sounds a bit moody though. My male is the same way. Some days he's cool and other days he greets me with poop and teeth.  :Smile:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Pop is looking great Slytherin . He sounds a bit moody though. My male is the same way. Some days he's cool and other days he greets me with poop and teeth.


He is SO freaking moody Im starting to wonder if hes actually a she😂😂 Moody, smart, stubborn, sassy. You know, typical scrub. Although, in general, he handles like a dream. Just doesnt like hands in the enclosure!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## MAC1

Team Slytherin & Pop I just read and looked at all the pictures. 
I really enjoyed it, You're brave and Pop is lucky to have you.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

He is stunning! Love those eyes. Great pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He looks amazing!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really is stunning, I the love the iridescence on him and as already said them eyes wow

Makes me smile when they wont pose for the camera and try hide there face 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> He really is stunning, I the love the iridescence on him and as already said them eyes wow
> 
> Makes me smile when they wont pose for the camera and try hide there face 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Haha, he usually just heads straight for the lens and pulls the phone away from me! He's like a kraken. It's becoming harder and harder to bend him to my will  :Wink:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> He looks amazing!


Thank yoooou!! This is how I know he is my son. I came home yesterday, delighted to find a fresh shed in his cage. But when I picked it up, I realized it was incomplete...so I managed to coerce him out of his favorite hide to see if he needed help. Turns out, he got to the last 9 inches or so of his body and just got tired of shedding, so he went to bed! Wasn't stuck or anything...he just decided he was over it. I love this guy.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

What an amazing looking sassy creature. I think is cool he keeps you on your toes. A little ad adrenaline never hurt anyone, much. I think is a great reminder that they are always wild animals. Sure can be risky when I show them off but I am always ready to take the hit. Never had to as of yet and grateful as well. Best of luck with him.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-26-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He just slowly turned his head away from me until he was completely upside down and stayed there until I stopped talking to him. My son, indeed.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (12-03-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-03-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-21-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Very cute.....and curious I see.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Very cute.....and curious I see.


Oh, yes. Yesterday, I let him roam around a bit and it took me 20 minutes to get him unwrapped from around every possible thing in the hall closet😐 Its like having an octopus in the house.

----------


## Dianne

Handsome guy!  Love those eyes.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

When you go to remove a surprise shed from your favorite boy...only to find him still attached Second time in a row hes just given up when he got to the tail and decided to nap instead. Measured 69 inches today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (12-21-2018),_Dianne_ (12-21-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-20-2018),fadingdaylight (04-17-2019),_hilabeans_ (12-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-21-2018),_zina10_ (12-20-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking good Pop! Those colors are shimmering.  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## zina10

Gosh, something soooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful about this snake. 

So much personality, too !! I could totally see a book in his future  :Smile:  You can almost see what he is thinking in the pictures, LOL !!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Gosh, something soooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful about this snake. 
> 
> So much personality, too !! I could totally see a book in his future  You can almost see what he is thinking in the pictures, LOL !!


Hahaha, he is sooooo smart its creepy! He tries to speak by making the cutest little pip-squeak...nearly always right into my ear like a true snake archetype. He really has challenged all my pre-suppositions about reptilian intelligence. And I just want to squish his face all the time, even when hes sassy😂😂

----------

_zina10_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## cletus

Beautiful snake!   Starting to get some size too.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## Jessibelle

Hes truly a sight to behold! What a handsome guy! Love to see him packing on some weight, too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Beautiful snake!   Starting to get some size too.


His shed measured 69 inches!😳 Its like I turned around and the pipsqueak became a monster!

----------

_cletus_ (12-21-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-03-2019),fadingdaylight (04-17-2019),_RickyNY_ (01-03-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Shortly after watching the finale of the OA, Apophis magically discovered a small hole that allows him to get behind the foam background of his cage and has been spending most of his time there 

Not sure if he had an existential crisis or what. Maybe it has more to do with the fact that he knows I cant bother him when hes there 

The hole has always been there, so Im surprised it took him this long to find it. In any case, I tried to get him out of his new hiding spot the other night and, well...he reminded me that he is a scrub python and that means hes the boss He is VERY unhappy with me this week.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-17-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-17-2019),fadingdaylight (04-17-2019),Jessibelle (04-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2019),TechnoCheese (04-17-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (04-17-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-17-2019),fadingdaylight (04-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-17-2019)

----------


## fadingdaylight

This was mentioned to me by another member here the other day.  They had a BP get behind the foam background.  Is the hole he is using along the top or the foam or one of the sides?  I added additional foam background to the sides in my Exo Terra for the time being, which makes in nearly impossible for anything to get through that way, it creates such a tight corner.  For the top or bottom, the only thing I can think to do is put a little substrate down before putting the foam in, helping to seal up any little gaps along the bottom and push the foam upwards slightly, hopefully closing gaps at the top as well.

BTW, that is a gorgeous snake you've got there.  I don't know anything about scrubs, but now I am curious...

----------


## Team Slytherin

> This was mentioned to me by another member here the other day.  They had a BP get behind the foam background.  Is the hole he is using along the top or the foam or one of the sides?  I added additional foam background to the sides in my Exo Terra for the time being, which makes in nearly impossible for anything to get through that way, it creates such a tight corner.  For the top or bottom, the only thing I can think to do is put a little substrate down before putting the foam in, helping to seal up any little gaps along the bottom and push the foam upwards slightly, hopefully closing gaps at the top as well.
> 
> BTW, that is a gorgeous snake you've got there.  I don't know anything about scrubs, but now I am curious...


Its at the top left near the light. Originally, it was from a light being too hot, so it melted a small hole into the foam. Thats why I was worried at first. But I scooted things over and he cant get any closer to the lamp by going through the opening than he can any other time. 

I figure if he feels the the need to hide back there, I should just let him. I cant see any way that he can harm himself by doing it, so Ill just let him be for now. Maybe hes just being a teenager. Hes due for a cage upgrade anyway. For now, Ill just let him shun my love😂

----------

fadingdaylight (04-17-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-10-2019),_Reinz_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Good luck with the picture frames and wall hangings.  My snakes never outgrew that. The only thing different now with them being full grown is that they rip that stuff off the wall now. So I try not to let them get within reach, which is hard with 7 and 8 footers.  :Smile: 

And Apophis is looking cute as always!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Good luck with the picture frames and wall hangings.  My snakes never outgrew that. The only thing different now with them being full grown is that they rip that stuff off the wall now. So I try not to let them get within reach, which is hard with 7 and 8 footers.


Hahaha, I bet! Hell get there soon enough. Hes like a destructive little kraken, grabbing everything in his path. Its definitely getting more difficult to get him out of his enclosure unless hes snoozing in a hide. Even then, youve gotta be quick😂

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-10-2019),_Reinz_ (06-09-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Finally mustered up the stamina to clean both cages today and swap the critters inside them. Neither were thrilled at the thought of being put in a holding box

Mama, dont leave me in here!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2019),_Reinz_ (06-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Also, he gets so mad when he sees me holding the Dumerils. Every time he sees her, he looks like he wants to eat her face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-12-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2019),_Reinz_ (06-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Someone left me a 6 shed!  My baby is not pocket sized anymore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-19-2019),_Reinz_ (07-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your baby is growing up fast!  :Wink:

----------

_Reinz_ (07-19-2019),_Team Slytherin_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## Reinz

> Someone left me a 6 shed!  My baby is not pocket sized anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love seeing and hearing about that pretty sub adult!  He is about 2 years, right?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice indeed, love the iridescence 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-19-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I love seeing and hearing about that pretty sub adult!  He is about 2 years, right?


Good memory! Were coming up on our two year anniversary together. I estimate he was about a year old when I got him, but cant say for sure. The pet store where I found him gave me questionable answers when I asked about his history. I suspect he was imported as a hatchling, but will never know for sure.

So long story short...I believe we are approaching his third birthday  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-20-2019),_Reinz_ (07-20-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-05-2019),Gio (10-05-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This little face hugger is looking great in the evening sun!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (10-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-24-2019),_Reinz_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He hasnt forgiven me for dragging him across the country, but hell come around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (10-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2019),Gio (10-05-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pops is looking great! Is he eating medium or large rats now?

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Reinz

I always looks forward to his pics. He looks great. 

Did you leave L.A.?

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## cletus

Great pics!    He is getting big!

----------


## Gio

Nice looking python.

Keep the updates coming.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Pops is looking great! Is he eating medium or large rats now?


You know, hes been eating almost exclusively fowl. Not because hes picky, but because the Dunerils is, so I save the rats for her! He usually gets one day chick and one quail per feeding, depending on size. But most recently, they each got a small rat. I think medium would be just fine next time.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I always looks forward to his pics. He looks great. 
> 
> Did you leave L.A.?


Thank you!

I had to come to Dallas for surgery and I brought the kids because Ill have to be here through Christmas for recovery. In fact, I had to admit to myself last night how detrimental holding him is to my recovery because hes so freaking strong and such a handful....but its hard not to get excited about introducing him to family!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Thanks, guys! Yeah, Cletus, his last shed was over 6 ft long. Id say hes at least 56 or so? He did not want to cooperate the morning we left. Attached himself to my leg and wouldnt even look at me...Hated EVERY part of being put in a tub. 

Every time we made a stop and I checked in on them, the Dumerils was trying to escape and the scrub shoved himself so tightly inside a cork hide, he nearly split it in half
Id pull him out, still in his hide, wrap the whole thing in a warm blanket and sit with him when wed stop overnight. He never came out to even look at me once.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2019),Gio (10-06-2019),_Reinz_ (10-05-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Thanks for the reply. I hope you enjoy your stay and have a full recovery.  Youre right, its easy to forget the strength that these magnificent creatures have. 

I grew up in Dallas and moved 120 miles East 30 years ago. I just couldnt handle the traffic any longer. I know it is nothing compared to L. A.  I was in L.A. a few years back and made the mistake of leaving for San Diego on a Friday afternoon. WOW!  I now know what true gridlock is. It took over 5 hours to just go 100 miles. I reckon Dallas isnt so bad after all. 

You picked a good time to visit, the weather will turn cooler soon.  :Smile: 

Get Well,
Best

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-06-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Thanks for the reply. I hope you enjoy your stay and have a full recovery.  Youre right, its easy to forget the strength that these magnificent creatures have. 
> 
> I grew up in Dallas and moved 120 miles East 30 years ago. I just couldnt handle the traffic any longer. I know it is nothing compared to L. A.  I was in L.A. a few years back and made the mistake of leaving for San Diego on a Friday afternoon. WOW!  I now know what true gridlock is. It took over 5 hours to just go 100 miles. I reckon Dallas isnt so bad after all. 
> 
> You picked a good time to visit, the weather will turn cooler soon. 
> 
> Get Well,
> Best


Dear lord! Going ANYWHERE on a Friday afternoon is a nightmare! You only have to make that mistake once.

And thank you! I am grateful to be able to take a break and be with family through all this (and grateful my mom allowed me to bring two snakes into her house). No way I could get through it on my own. Luckily, I was able to sublet my LA apartment while Im gone so I dont get stuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This guy has been so feisty the last couple days, thinking it must be dinner time. As soon as I walk in the room, its game on! I rarely ever see him in full-on feeding mode when theres no food around. 

Its a good reminder of the speed, precision, and boldness of these animals. The second he sees the shadow of my hand at the top of his enclosure, his nose is pressed right up against it. I sometimes forget what a scary dragon I have!  :Smile:  

Wanted to get a good video of his behavior, but he got too excited and I didnt want him to strike at the glass and hurt himself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-20-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-21-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-12-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> This guy has been so feisty the last couple days, thinking it must be dinner time. As soon as I walk in the room, its game on! I rarely ever see him in full-on feeding mode when theres no food around. 
> 
> Its a good reminder of the speed, precision, and boldness of these animals. The second he sees the shadow of my hand at the top of his enclosure, his nose is pressed right up against it. I sometimes forget what a scary dragon I have!  
> 
> Wanted to get a good video of his behavior, but he got too excited and I didnt want him to strike at the glass and hurt himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photos!  I can sure see why you love this guy, he's magnificent!  (& good luck with your recovery & all too)

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (10-21-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

After two days of acting like hes in a feeding frenzy, even though he ate a week ago at the most, I pulled him out for play time today. He was a treat, as always...but later tonight, back into food mode. So I figured, what the hell...am irregular feeding schedule is good for him anyway. I had a Scooby snack in the freezer (large mouse) that I forgot about...so I heated it up for him.

Not only did he hit it so hard, part of the tail broke off in my tongs...it looked like he burst the freaking thing! He is such a savage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-21-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This beautiful boy measured 6ft long tonight! How time flies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-12-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Team Slytherin

AND this fat boy....I warmed a small rat for him, but as I recently had surgery...I had a tough time holding it on the tongs. Sooo I dropped it. For some reason, he has a terrible time finding his food if its on the ground. Its straight embarrassing. So, while he was darting all around the enclosure like a maniac, opening and closing his mouth at my sister like a monster, I warmed up a chick for him as well.

He snagged and coiled like a champ. And no sooner did I turn to tell my sister Id wait until he started swallowing before I grabbed the rat to re-warm and try again....but he turned around and looked straight down at the rat he couldnt even see for the previous 10 minutes.

You guessed it! He proceeded to swallow the rat without even bothering to uncoil the chick. As though he was afraid Id take it from him! Savage fat boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-11-2019),_dakski_ (11-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-11-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-12-2019),_Reinz_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Thats a funny feeding story! :Very Happy:   Hes such a character. 

I really enjoy seeing the updates of him, and Love the pics too!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Makes me wonder how they get along in the wild when they're so bad at finding food sometimes.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Makes me wonder how they get along in the wild when they're so bad at finding food sometimes.


Haha, my mom said the same thing. Its bizarre, because hes such a beast hunter! ...as long as its not on the ground. Hes just an absolute weirdo.

----------

_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

He's really stunning. So glad he seems pretty chill for you. 

Funny feeding story. I hope you recovery quickly from your surgery. I've been there (foot, tonsils, and a kidney transplant and complications), and now, so has Katie (2 skull surgeries in the past month). Hopefully yours was less serious!

----------


## Team Slytherin

> He's really stunning. So glad he seems pretty chill for you. 
> 
> Funny feeding story. I hope you recovery quickly from your surgery. I've been there (foot, tonsils, and a kidney transplant and complications), and now, so has Katie (2 skull surgeries in the past month). Hopefully yours was less serious!


Ugh, Im so sorry to hear that! I hope you and Katie are both finding some relief! Nothing scarier than being in that much pain without certainty that it can be fixed. And especially skull surgery! I hope shes on the mend  :Sad: 

I had surgical correction for Thoracic Outlet Syndrome. Im lucky enough that a top TOS surgeon is located in my hometown, so I subletted my LA apartment and packed up the snakes to come stay with my mom in Texas for 3.5 months while Im in recovery. 

On Sept 25, they removed my first rib, along with 3 scalene muscles in my neck, performed extensive neurolysis of my brachial plexus and removed scar tissue compressing my subclavian artery and vein. Top it off with a pec minor release and you have a recipe for lots of sleep!  :Wink:  But at least Ill end up with a cool scar and hopefully less nerve pain. Time will tell. Glad to have my emotional support animals here  :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2019),_wnateg_ (11-11-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I subletted my LA apartment and packed up the snakes to come stay with my mom in Texas for 3.5 months while Im in recovery.



I am moving to Washington state at some point next year, and I am not looking forward to packing up everything.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I am moving to Washington state at some point next year, and I am not looking forward to packing up everything.


Moving cross country is the WORST. Especially with pets. But I was too scared to ship my babies. They hated the drive for sure...gonna be even more interesting when I head back in the middle of winter.

----------


## Team Slytherin

80 degrees in Fall was too great an opportunity to miss.

Naturally, while we had the sun, he refused to come out of his egg. As we lost the light, he decided to climb all over me like a devil beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2019),_Reinz_ (11-22-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Ugh, Im so sorry to hear that! I hope you and Katie are both finding some relief! Nothing scarier than being in that much pain without certainty that it can be fixed. And especially skull surgery! I hope shes on the mend 
> 
> I had surgical correction for Thoracic Outlet Syndrome. Im lucky enough that a top TOS surgeon is located in my hometown, so I subletted my LA apartment and packed up the snakes to come stay with my mom in Texas for 3.5 months while Im in recovery. 
> 
> On Sept 25, they removed my first rib, along with 3 scalene muscles in my neck, performed extensive neurolysis of my brachial plexus and removed scar tissue compressing my subclavian artery and vein. Top it off with a pec minor release and you have a recipe for lots of sleep!  But at least Ill end up with a cool scar and hopefully less nerve pain. Time will tell. Glad to have my emotional support animals here


I missed this earlier in the month, my apologies. 

Thank you for the kind thoughts. Katie's on the mend. 

I can only imagine what you are going through in the healing process and also leading up to the surgery (I imagine there were risks). I had two major surgeries in 2012. I had a kidney transplant and a subsequent ureter revision (82 staples in all in my abdomen) including 49 down my center line/front from groin to above the belly button.  I also had many, many, unpleasant procedures and I was in pain for 6 months. Not a fun experience, and worse, I didn't know if was worth it/if the surgeries were going to be successful and I'd keep the kidney. Luckily, and with the help of great team of doctors and nurses, etc. and doing what I was told, I am here 7 1/2 years later with a functioning kidney. 

Keep your spirits up, realize the pain is likely transient, and that this will be worthwhile in the end. 

My thoughts are with you on this healing path and feel free to PM if you want to vent.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I missed this earlier in the month, my apologies. 
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts. Katie's on the mend. 
> 
> I can only imagine what you are going through in the healing process and also leading up to the surgery (I imagine there were risks). I had two major surgeries in 2012. I had a kidney transplant and a subsequent ureter revision (82 staples in all in my abdomen) including 49 down my center line/front from groin to above the belly button.  I also had many, many, unpleasant procedures and I was in pain for 6 months. Not a fun experience, and worse, I didn't know if was worth it/if the surgeries were going to be successful and I'd keep the kidney. Luckily, and with the help of great team of doctors and nurses, etc. and doing what I was told, I am here 7 1/2 years later with a functioning kidney. 
> 
> Keep your spirits up, realize the pain is likely transient, and that this will be worthwhile in the end. 
> 
> My thoughts are with you on this healing path and feel free to PM if you want to vent.


WOW, I also missed this one! You have both been through quite the ordeal. 82 staples?!? I am so glad everything turned out well for you! Healing from those kinds of traumas is such an overwhelming journey. But its a great reminder of how incredible our bodies are.

We are about to hit the 17 week mark and pain levels are still higher than pre-op and improving by small measures. But still improving. Looks like Ill be in Texas awhile yet, but at least I brought the snakies with me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Well, he finally outgrew his favorite hide. And by outgrew, I mean split in half! Poor guy. Coming into adulthood...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-20-2020),_Reinz_ (01-22-2020)

----------


## Spicey

You can tell from the look in his eye that he really might expect you to steal one or the other, and he's not having it!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

So I just found this thread today and read the whole thing and now I really want a Tanimbar  scrub so... thanks for that...lol.  Seriously though, your boy is beautiful and I love his personality!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> So I just found this thread today and read the whole thing and now I really want a Tanimbar  scrub so... thanks for that...lol.  Seriously though, your boy is beautiful and I love his personality!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Im always excited to see updates of this thread.  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> So I just found this thread today and read the whole thing and now I really want a Tanimbar  scrub so... thanks for that...lol.  Seriously though, your boy is beautiful and I love his personality!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank yoooou! He is such a prince and I can say with 100% certainty that hes the best decision Ive made in my adult life! They are definitely an awesome species to keep, especially for someone interested in scrubs, but wary of a 15-foot leviathan of razor-sharp intelligence and teeth!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-23-2020),_Reinz_ (01-23-2020),_Southpaw91_ (01-23-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Took my boy outside for some some and practice with my new Nikon! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-17-2020),Gio (02-17-2020),_Reinz_ (02-18-2020),_Southpaw91_ (02-17-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Lookin' good in the sunlight Pop!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (02-17-2020)

----------


## Southpaw91

Golden boi! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (02-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin



----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2020),_Starscream_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin



----------

aurum (02-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2020),_Southpaw91_ (02-19-2020),_Starscream_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photo, love the iridescence and amazing eye's 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-15-2020),_Reinz_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

My, what scary teeth you have.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-15-2020),Gio (04-16-2020),_Reinz_ (04-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-15-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Wow, he's so big now. Great job with him  :Good Job:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Great pics. This guy always puts a smile on my face.  :Smile:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the purple mouth

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I live the way the sun makes him glimmer. Was he biting or yawning in the open mouthed pictures? 🙂

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I live the way the sun makes him glimmer. Was he biting or yawning in the open mouthed pictures? 🙂


He was re-adjusting his jaws after dinner! But my fam did get to see him do that weird quirky thing he does when he is ready for food and thinks youre moving too slow!

My sis was holding him last week while I stepped down the hall and into the bathroom to blast his rat with a blow dryer. It occurred to me halfway through that he might be able to hear it. That boy knows I use a hair dryer for one thing and one thing only. I heard my mom call, Amiraaaaa, Apophis is gonna eat someone!

He was in a great mood, but had swung around towards the sound like a bloodhound and just kept opening his mouth towards the sound, neck fully extended!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_Caitlin_ (05-20-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-16-2020),_Reinz_ (04-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-16-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-15-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

> He was re-adjusting his jaws after dinner! But my fam did get to see him do that weird quirky thing he does when he is ready for food and thinks youre moving too slow!
> 
> My sis was holding him last week while I stepped down the hall and into the bathroom to blast his rat with a blow dryer. It occurred to me halfway through that he might be able to hear it. That boy knows I use a hair dryer for one thing and one thing only. I heard my mom call, Amiraaaaa, Apophis is gonna eat someone!
> 
> He was in a great mood, but had swung around towards the sound like a bloodhound and just kept opening his mouth towards the sound, neck fully extended!


LOL, that's so funny. Clever little fella!

----------


## Lindseypulk

Wow, he's awesome!! I assume you got him from a breeder? What kind of personality does he have- he seems active! I have a BP, and I've had cali kings & corn snakes, so I'm just curious how they compare in terms of behavior? great pics by the way!!

----------


## wnateg

> Wow, he's awesome!! I assume you got him from a breeder? What kind of personality does he have- he seems active! I have a BP, and I've had cali kings & corn snakes, so I'm just curious how they compare in terms of behavior? great pics by the way!!


Scrub pythons are something. They're a lot faster and more wily, and yet much bigger, than your BPs, etc. When you pick them up, expect poop everywhere!

----------


## Team Slytherin

> LOL, that's so funny. Clever little fella!


It is the WEIRDEST thing ever. He did it much more often when he was little...and I guess when I would still warm up his food in the same room. Hes over 6ft now, with a nose like a blood hound. There is no need to coax him out for dinner and, in fact, its best to get in done as quickly as possible to avoid a run in with those chompers!

This video is a couple years old, but he does it at :49. Its precious. Its not a yawn; he always makes direct and deliberate eye contact, as if to say, MOM! Im ready! And it is only ever in response to food. 

https://youtu.be/XrWtcF-ExzA

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-16-2020),_Reinz_ (04-16-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-16-2020),_Southpaw91_ (04-22-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Wow, he's awesome!! I assume you got him from a breeder? What kind of personality does he have- he seems active! I have a BP, and I've had cali kings & corn snakes, so I'm just curious how they compare in terms of behavior? great pics by the way!!


Thank you! Honestly, this guy has ruined me. I dont see myself ever getting another snake thats not a scrub. I have a Dumerils and shes lovely and calm, but the two dont even compare (not that they should). 

Scrubs are not for everyone and I am crazy lucky that mine has such a great personality. Even so, he is definitely an animal that demands respect. Even though I trust him IMPLICITLY, there are days he simply cant be handled. Or even touched. They are highly, highly intelligent. Next level from any snake Ive ever seen. He is particularly quirky and has always had odd personality traits. He learns and remembers. And he hugs with his face, which melts my soul. They are highly arboreal, confident, and curious, so that makes a great display snake for sure. Unlike a GTP or ETB, who will chill on a removable perch and let you remove it...hes basically a giant, spastic kraken you have to wrestle with every time you pull him out. The species tends to be HIGHLY cage defensive, but often chills out once theyre out. After 2.5 years, he still pretends hes going to kill me every time I do it, but Ive learned hes mostly just a bluffer. And also, I am stupidly reckless. Of the 5 species of scrub pythons, Simalia Nauta is the smallest locality, hailing from the Tanimbar Islands. They have often been referred to as a dwarf locality, but Ive heard of at least 4 keepers who had Nautas in excess of 9 feet. We are honestly still learning, as the first ones bred in captivity in the U.S. came from Nick Mutton in...2005, I think?

But yes, anyway. You can tell I get excited about scrubs cause they are just so killer. As mentioned below, some will definitely musk (as nearly all arboreal snakes do)...but again, I got super lucky and he only did that to me the first 2 weeks I brought him home, then never again. As for your first question...NO! It was the strangest coincidence. I actually found him at a reptile shop in California! At the time, I knew virtually nothing about the species and hadnt a clue that Id literally found a needle in a haystack. I walked past his cage, heard a pssst! sort of low hiss. I actually doubled back to see who dared to cat call me like that. And there was the cutest, evilest face staring at me. He was labeled Tanimbar Amethystine Python and I had JUST been speaking with a man in England on another site, who had acquired a stunning pair of Simalia Amethistina. Otherwise, Id have had no clue what I was looking at. 

I went back to the shop to see him for 3 weeks before pulling the trigger. I asked the owner about the snake. He told me hed been there nearly a year. I assured him this was impossible, as I came to the store every week for feeders for my Dum. He explained to me that they originally had 4 clutchmates that had been kept in the back, off display. Strange. I was told they were not feeding well and were extremely bitey. That, coupled with the fact that the owner told me they didnt get much information about these animals when they come in, and that he was the last of the clutch...meaning they were either sold out of a back room or didnt make it...led me to assume the snakes were likely wild-caught and going through quarantine/anti-parasitic treatment. That was the last day he didnt belong to me  :Smile: 

So, all in all, Ive no idea where he came from or if he was produced in the US. I only know he is the best decision I have made in my adult life. Bar none.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-16-2020)

----------


## Reinz

That video is crazy. I would normally understand, but not just after holding him.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-17-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> That video is crazy. I would normally understand, but not just after holding him.


I think when he was younger, he quickly learned that a long handling session often meant food after? I dont know. He acts crazy like that sometimes even right after eating. Hes a weirdo :Very Happy:  But oddly, as food driven as he is, he knows exactly what is food and what isnt.

Unless you drop it on the ground. Then, suddenly he doesnt understand how to find it :Rolleyes2:

----------

_Reinz_ (04-17-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Well, I finally managed to pick up a decent sized arboreal cage to upgrade this boy! Probably a dumb idea since Im currently living half a country away from home, but whatever. Hes been in a temporary set up long enough and, with COVID wreaking havoc and no exact return date yet, I figured what the hell.
Its super tough to photograph without reflections, but its turned out pretty well so far. Ill keep adding to it, but for now I think hes stoked about it. Its a Vision 433 48x28x28.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-23-2020),_Reinz_ (04-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

And, as happy as he is with the new setup...I am SO grateful to be done with a top-opening enclosure. I had major surgery several months ago and having to reach in like that has largely meant he doesnt get handled, because its so exhausting.
Hes exhausting enough as it is! The strength of these animals is unreal (even if you havent had a rib and half your neck muscles removed). And, as you will see, they are extra grabby-grabby with those ridiculous prehensile tales!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2020),_Reinz_ (04-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Great looking cage and set up and an even better looking snake! Scrub pythons are definitely on my bucket list.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-23-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Great looking cage and set up and an even better looking snake! Scrub pythons are definitely on my bucket list.


They are an awesome and rewarding challenge! Id love to get another locality as well, but I think I need a few more years of navigating this guy before taking the plunge with a snake this athletic that could end up 15 feet long!

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> It is the WEIRDEST thing ever. He did it much more often when he was little...and I guess when I would still warm up his food in the same room. Hes over 6ft now, with a nose like a blood hound. There is no need to coax him out for dinner and, in fact, its best to get in done as quickly as possible to avoid a run in with those chompers!
> 
> This video is a couple years old, but he does it at :49. Its precious. Its not a yawn; he always makes direct and deliberate eye contact, as if to say, MOM! Im ready! And it is only ever in response to food. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/XrWtcF-ExzA


Love how he keeps wagging his tail too...caudal luring, I assume?

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Love how he keeps wagging his tail too...caudal luring, I assume?


Thats my assumption, although he has never done it again since then. My Dumerils demonstrates caudal luring pretty frequently, but this guy never really has. It often appears that his tail acts independently from the rest of his body. Literally has a mind of its own. It sometimes wraps around his body or face reflexively and scares him :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-23-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a character he is!   But not much of a hair-stylist, lol-  :Very Happy:   He looks like a fun snake for sure, but the potential size wouldn't work for me (or most ppl, I daresay?).  I know you feel lucky for having found him, but I wonder if he knows how lucky HE is...

----------


## Team Slytherin

> What a character he is!   But not much of a hair-stylist, lol-   He looks like a fun snake for sure, but the potential size wouldn't work for me (or most ppl, I daresay?).  I know you feel lucky for having found him, but I wonder if he knows how lucky HE is...


Hahaha, hed better! Spoiled little monster. Yes, it will definitely be interesting to see how big he is as an adult. Most care sheets say they average 4-6 feet, but he is already pushing 6 6 at 4 years old. Ive also met at 3 keepers who had specimens exceed 9 feet. Although, that is extraordinary.

Honestly, I think we simply dont know all that much about the species. I believe the first CB Nauta in the US was bred by Nick Mutton in 2005? May have been 2004, but still! They were only reclassified from Morelia to Simalia in 2014. Nick also mentioned none of the Nauta in his collection ever exceeded 5 feet.

So basically, its gonna be like those little capsules we got as kids that turned into dinosaurs when you soaked them in water. A total surprise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

The strength of this animal is just incredible. This is just a few seconds of him hanging on with the lower quarter of his body (he has an irrational fear of falling). The rest of him is resting on my shoulder, cool as a cucumber!

I definitely understand why most scrub keepers dont really handle their animals. Luckily, he has an incredible disposition. Even so, if he gets much bigger, I might have to get a roommate who likes snakes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (05-20-2020),_dakski_ (05-20-2020),Gio (05-19-2020),_Reinz_ (05-19-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Beautiful scrub python! I am going to have to get one in the distant future. Oh and sorry about your hand I think it might need a little bit more blood flow.  :ROFL:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Wow, thats a pretty strong love squeeze. He sure is looking good.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pops is lookin good sister! Tell him to ease up on the pressure though! Don't squeeze the hands that feed you Pop!

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Hahaha, youd THINK he would get that by now! It might just be a reminder that I fed him pretty lean this spring and hes not a fan 😉 Little does he know, theres a fridge full of 100g quail waiting for him now. I havent been handling him much lately because there are just too many places in his new enclosure that are hard for me to reach. And I just do not have the arm strength to battle him anymore :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

He seems to know that if he basks at the front of the enclosure, its fair game for him to be picked up. He doesnt even wrap around those branches; just drapes like a GTP and it makes it easier to grab him. If he basks up there, he doesnt even put up a fight. No hook, no gloves, no sass. If he basks in the back, I leave him the hell alone. But man, the past couple months its like hes suddenly a grown up! He is SO strong without even thinking about it! This is the first time I might actually hope he doesnt put on a lot more size :ROFL:

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Even so, if he gets much bigger, I might have to get a roommate who likes snakes!


I am open to combining forces and starting a reptile ranch.

----------

_Caitlin_ (05-20-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looks great.

Scrubs are very interesting and beautiful.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-20-2020),_wnateg_ (05-19-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> I am open to combining forces and starting a reptile ranch.


In! But you cant bring the spider. Sorry. She can have her own house. But not on my street.  :Sad:

----------


## RickyNY

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy squeeze!
The only snake I have that really squeeze my arm in my boa, I've been told boas have a natural fear of falling. But lord, he doesn't squeeze that hard.  :Wink:

----------


## wnateg

> In! But you cant bring the spider. Sorry. She can have her own house. But not on my street.


Shame property around here is so expensive. Though I'm looking. No more spiders, but crocodiles are another story...

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (05-21-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This was the pullback when I walk in the room, he pounces straight towards the glass FROM THAT VERY BACK PERCH, sees I am not holding tongs, and immediately decides I am unworthy of his presence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-08-2020),_Reinz_ (06-08-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-08-2020),_wnateg_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

"WHAT! Mom you didn't bring me food! I am disgusted by you!"  :ROFL:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Yeah, this time of year Id GP bankrupt if I fed them every time they asked!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-08-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

A couple weeks ago, I warmed up a quail for my finicky Dumerils. I often thaw food for only one of them, because its always a crap shoot as to whether or not shell eat, so I just toss him the leftovers as not to waste. 

Well...as previously mentioned, he knows the sound of a hair dryer in this house can mean only one thing. And he is FINE TUNED to that sound! He was sleeping tucked up high on his dont touch me perch when I went down the hall to the bathroom to give the thawed quail a quick blast.

Returned to the room to find him very much awake, sprawled across the enclosure with his face to the glass, just opening his mouth at me. He is so greedy. There was no getting away without feeding him, so the hiding, sleeping Dum lost her dinner to the beast 

My brother watched this feeding and was singularly impressed that Apophis launched a full 3 feet with savage precision to grab his snack! Im just glad I have 20 inch tongs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-12-2020),Gio (07-14-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He pulled the same selfish business last night, but I was stronger! I cant believe how well he tunes in to that sound. He was not a happy camper.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-12-2020),Gio (07-14-2020),_Reinz_ (12-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2020),_Starscream_ (07-12-2020),_wnateg_ (07-12-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pop looks great and he's really stretching out. I still cringe every time I see him so close to your face though.  :Cool:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (07-14-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Pop looks great and he's really stretching out. I still cringe every time I see him so close to your face though.


Hahaha I know. Especially after he gave my friend an unexpected love bite...he gets held much, much less these days because its just such a battle to get him out of his big enclosure. So when hes out, its usually because hes in a really good mood. 
Im sure Ill slip up one day and pay for it...but I trust the little guy (although hes creeping up on 7 ft by now). Ive pestered him since he was a baby, so I have no fear that he will bite me as long as hes outside the cage😂 Even inside, hes mostly a bluffer. He hasnt tagged me in 2 years at least.  :Wink:  But I know when it happens Ill be pissed and it better not be my face. Those teeth are SAVAGE!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

well heres a first. He wrapped the quail and the branch together. Took him a hot minute to figure out how to eat it without letting go! A couple of these are terrible quality, but I was trying to get the teeth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-18-2020),_Reinz_ (08-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Not gonna lie, I doubted for a moment whether he would have enough sense not to drown himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (08-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

And he might be the very best periscoper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-18-2020),_Reinz_ (08-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

This poor guy got moved cross country again and he was NOT happy about it. Hes finally settled back in after a couple months. Hes getting SO big! I mean, not compared to a Papuan scrub, but still. Mostly its in girth. Hes not a scrawny worm anymore! I should try and wrestle him onto a scale. He was 484 grams last time I weighed him and now hes topped 7 feet!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (12-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-17-2020),_Reinz_ (12-17-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-17-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow he's getting big. The picture of him eating is pretty cool; it looks really close to how green tree pythons eat. Does he always eat like that or was it just a one time thing?

----------


## wnateg

> Wow he's getting big. The picture of him eating is pretty cool; it looks really close to how green tree pythons eat. Does he always eat like that or was it just a one time thing?


Mine always eats like that. Because they'll generally choose the higher hides, so they're eating with most of their body above them.

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (12-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Wow he's getting big. The picture of him eating is pretty cool; it looks really close to how green tree pythons eat. Does he always eat like that or was it just a one time thing?



Haha, yep! Hes like a kraken. He barely let me get it through the door before he smashed it...which is I guess why he tumbled out like a psycho! 

The interesting thing is, he almost has to take his prey from a high vantage point. I have a bad hand injury and its sometimes (often) hard for me to keep the prey gripped on the tongs. If I drop the prey item on the ground, its like he cant find it! Its disastrous. He always looks confused and gets coco husk in his mouth. I wish we could upload videos on here because its hilarious. Like...youre supposed to be this smart, savage hunter. And you cant see the rat if its on the ground? If Im dangling it high and then drop it, he usually comes towards me as if he thinks I played a trick on him. Its not even an aggressive move. Its more frantic, like MOM, WHAT HAPPENED IM STARVING!!

It feels like such a short time ago when I was so afraid to feed him chicks because I thought for sure hed die. I used to trim their beaks because his neck was so skinny I just new every feeding day was his last! To my horror, he smashed a medium rat, small rat, and a chick in one sitting the other night and it barely left a bulge. And he fully expected more food. I am sooooo lucky hes such a freaking angel lamb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (12-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

The strength of this guy is an actual marvel. He has no idea that just the casual grip of his tail cal turn my hand purple in seconds! This is what makes scrubs incredible climbers, even if theyre 20 feet long! But it makes him the worlds worst hugger. And he just does not understand why he isnt allowed neck hugs anymore  :Wink:  

I have a whole new respect for scrub keepers now that my little squeak is becoming a big squeak. I am extremely fortunate that he is so good-tempered because I cant imagine having to dodge teeth and an ever-knotting dragons tail! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (12-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-18-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow he eats a lot! How big is he? If I remember correctly Tanimbars are the smallest locality of scrub python. He must be a very active noodle.

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Wow he eats a lot! How big is he? If I remember correctly Tanimbars are the smallest locality of scrub python. He must be a very active noodle.


Yeah, I will switch him to large rats when I get the next batch. I think hes just over 7 feet now! Hes definitely a big boy. We honestly dont know that much about Nautas in the wild. Though people often refer to them as a dwarf species (it is common that species from small, isolated islands grow smaller than mainland cousins due to food supply), I have personally heard from at least 3 keepers who owned 5 Nautas that exceeded 8 feet. Two exceeded 9 and at least half of those animals must have been wild caught (as I believe mine likely is).

I think only time will tell! Of course, most snakes grow larger in captivity because of food supply. I believe Nick Mutton was the first to breed them in the US between 2001-2004; I cant remember precisely. But he said hes bred males at 400 grams and never had one exceed 5.5 feet. I know males of this species grow larger than females. Apophis has not been sexed, nor do I know his exact age, as I suspect he is WC...but Ive got multiple very educated opinions estimating he is around 4 years old. 4 years means hes still growing and already 7 feet, so I guess well find out in the next couple years how big they get  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Yeah, I will switch him to large rats when I get the next batch. I think hes just over 7 feet now! Hes definitely a big boy. We honestly dont know that much about Nautas in the wild. Though people often refer to them as a dwarf species (it is common that species from small, isolated islands grow smaller than mainland cousins due to food supply), I have personally heard from at least 3 keepers who owned 5 Nautas that exceeded 8 feet. Two exceeded 9 and at least half of those animals must have been wild caught (as I believe mine likely is).
> 
> I think only time will tell! Of course, most snakes grow larger in captivity because of food supply. I believe Nick Mutton was the first to breed them in the US between 2001-2004; I cant remember precisely. But he said hes bred males at 400 grams and never had one exceed 5.5 feet. I know males of this species grow larger than females. Apophis has not been sexed, nor do I know his exact age, as I suspect he is WC...but Ive got multiple very educated opinions estimating he is around 4 years old. 4 years means hes still growing and already 7 feet, so I guess well find out in the next couple years how big they get 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. There are a lot of unknowns with at play. It will be interesting to see how big he gets.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-18-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Uhoh!! I guess I finally got proof that he is male. I always knew it  :Wink: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2021),_dakski_ (11-30-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2021),_Homebody_ (11-30-2021),_Skyrivers_ (11-30-2021)

----------


## Skyrivers

He looks amazing for sure. Happy to see him.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pops is a stud and that enclosure is incredible! How’s he doing with the pushing these days?

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Pops is a stud and that enclosure is incredible! Hows he doing with the pushing these days?


Thank you! Its been super fun to work on! Its hard to say *just* yet because there have been some special circumstances the last couple weeksbut it seems a lot better! I lowered his temperature 2-2.5 degrees, but added a halogen bulb on the opposite side. That definitely seems to be better, as far as I can tell so far, so THANK YOU!! 

I also wanted to work on his enclosure a couple weeks ago, but he was being a stubborn crab. So, I decided to lure him out with food I took the opportunity to also introduce the target for training. I did 3 small prey items so that wed have more chances. I figured that the only way I was going to be able to work on his enclosure for a few hours (to let foam dry, carve, and paint) was to switch him and Nagini. She is so chill, you can wrap her in a blanket and leave her in the same spot for 12 hours without a problem 

I made a spot for her to entertain herself, then opened both enclosures, and put a gerbil in hers (the top one). I showed him the target and let him hunt. He did SUCH a good job!! I mean, this was definitely a reckless idea for a more wiley scrubbut I was really proud. There was a time when I wouldnt think of being near him during feeding time, much less letting him come out and hunt  He started to go the wrong way, so I had to quickly hop in, grab his body, and sort of steer him in the right direction (and away from the lights on top of her cage). I thought for SURE I was going to get bloodied, but he allowed it and paid me no mind at all! In FULL hunting mode, with pupils so dilated, they were just black holes! He was on a mission and I didnt even exist in that momenthe did so great.

But anyway, all that was basically to tell you that he ate, then immediately retreated behind the background. He stayed back there for almost a week, so I just let them switch until he was in a convenient position for me to grab him  I mounted a bunch of branches in her enclosure, so the background is no longer removable without cutting the branches. If he wants to be an 8 foot snake in a 4 foot cage, who am I to argue? They both went blue shortly after that and he always takes a long time to shed. So, fingers crossed. But it does *seem* like he has way chilled out on the pushing. And his face looks SO much better after this shed.

Ive been jury-rigging the curtain I bought and covering half his cage at night to give him some privacy. I will actually install it as soon as he stops being stubborn and comes out for me! I just dont want to use a drill on the cage while hes in there  Hes so big now that I dont even bother trying to get him out when he says no. Unless he is curled up on the ground, which is very seldom. It always turns into a fight that I lose  I do think the curtain will really help the pushing. I didnt realize that he never really gets complete darkness, you know? My roommate and I are both night owls and she actually works a graveyard shift from home 8pm to 5am. So theres just too much action going on and too many lights at odd hourshe needs the option to have darkness and not have to look at people stomping by him obliviously or gawking at him all the time. Hes a shy boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Well, I guess I spoke too soon. Breeding season is here . The only way Im gonna live through this is by finding him a girlfriend, isnt it? His face JUST healed so beautifully with this shed! I left his cage open just a crack while I ran downstairs to grab the pizza, and hes already made a b-line for the Dumerils lair. Hes so desperate to get to her, but all she wants is to eat him. He just doesnt get it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2021)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He also seems to have found the flowers I am seeding for him. He carefully sniffed them, one at a time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2021),_Skyrivers_ (12-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a character he is!   :ROFL:

----------

